# Hawaii Reviews for July 2008



## billhall (Jul 1, 2008)

July 2008 Hawaii Reviews


----------



## billhall (Jul 1, 2008)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 6/14/08*

*New Review*


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club  
Reviewer:    Gregory & Vicky Elkins​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 1, 2008)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club,Oahu, 06/21/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Gregory & Vicky Elkins​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 6, 2008)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 06/22/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Eric & Pamela Marquez​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pono Kai, Kauai, 8/20/07*

*New Review*


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:   Ray Elias​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 7, 2008)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Kalia Tower, Oahu, 6/20/08*

*New Review*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Kalia Tower 
Reviewer:   Mike Li​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 10, 2008)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 6/09/08*

*New Review*


Kaanapali Beach Club  
Reviewer:    William and Sarah Graham​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 10, 2008)

*Banyan Harbor, Kauai, 7/06/08*

*New Review*


Banyan Harbor 
Reviewer:   Mary Madden​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 10, 2008)

*Worldmark Kihei, Maui,  07/05/08*

*New Review*


Worldmark Kihei  
Reviewer:    Donald Pettey​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 10, 2008)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island, 06/21/08*

*New Review*


Paniolo Greens  
Reviewer:    Ben & Kayleeta Davis​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 14, 2008)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Oahu, 6/14/08*

*New Review*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Hilton Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   Amber Eck Duby​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 14, 2008)

*Celebrity Resorts Waikiki, Oahu, 6/07/08*

*New Review*


Celebrity Resorts Waikiki 
Reviewer:   Amber Eck Duby​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 14, 2008)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy (Shell), Kauai, 6/21/08*

*New Review*


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy (Shell) 
Reviewer:   Jean Borden​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 19, 2008)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 7/19/08*

*New Review*


HGVC at the Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower 
Reviewer:   Andres L & Noriko K. Mukk​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 20, 2008)

*cliffs Club, Kauai, 7/1/08*

*New Review*


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:   Arthur Lavinsky​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 22, 2008)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 7/12/08*

*New Review*


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Sandra L Gibson​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2008)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, Maui, 7/05/08*

*New Review*


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas     Lahaina and Napili Villas are now a separate review page! 
Reviewer:    Daniel Trachtenberg​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2008)

*Makai Club Cottages, Kauai, 7/13/08*

*New Review*


Makai Club Cottages  
Reviewer:    Daniel Trachtenberg​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 25, 2008)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club,Oahu, 06/29/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Barton and Jeanne Toussaint Hewitt​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 29, 2008)

*Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 07/20/08*

*New Review*


Kauai Beach Villas  
Reviewer:    Gary and Candy Haagen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 29, 2008)

*Westin Princeville Resort, Kauai, 7/20/08*

*New Review*


Westin Princeville Resort 
Reviewer:    Robert & Linda Creviston​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------

